# Student visa cancellation



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

Hi

I am a French national and I've been studying at gulf medical university for the past two years. I've decided to withdraw from the university and would like to know what to do about my visa. 
My visa expires by the end of October and I'm leaving in about a week. Should I let it expire or do I have to cancel it?
If I let it expire, will I be able to return on a visit visa in December 2013 for holidays or would I have problems at the airport?
Kindly advise
Thanks.


----------



## resh (Sep 8, 2012)

If you can, you should cancel it. But more importantly, did you not have to pay a security deposit when applying for the visa? If you did, you need to cancel the visa to get the deposit back.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

My son had the same problem. We moved before cancelling the visa. The person responsible for the visa told us that if you are outside of the country and your visa expires everything is ok and you won't get any ban or fines. I read that you have to pay for cancelling the visa. Of course if you paid a deposit and if it is higher than the amount you have to pay to cancel the visa you should do it. Though my son never had to pay a deposit at his university. At first they told him if he wants his passport that they needed a security deposit, but he got it back without paying it when we asked for the passport. I'm not 100% sure if all of the stuff they told me is correct. The stuff that the universities tell you is not always 100% correct in the UAE


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

resh said:


> If you can, you should cancel it. But more importantly, did you not have to pay a security deposit when applying for the visa? If you did, you need to cancel the visa to get the deposit back.


Thanks for your reply. I didn't have to pay a deposit when I applied. I just used to pay 1000 dirhams every year. Nothing else apart from that. So if I can cancel it, I should otherwise I should just leave it and let it expire right?


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

-Tenshi- said:


> My son had the same problem. We moved before cancelling the visa. The person responsible for the visa told us that if you are outside of the country and your visa expires everything is ok and you won't get any ban or fines. I read that you have to pay for cancelling the visa. Of course if you paid a deposit and if it is higher than the amount you have to pay to cancel the visa you should do it. Though my son never had to pay a deposit at his university. At first they told him if he wants his passport that they needed a security deposit, but he got it back without paying it when we asked for the passport. I'm not 100% sure if all of the stuff they told me is correct. The stuff that the universities tell you is not always 100% correct in the UAE


Thanks for your reply. So you left without canceling the visa and was your son able to come back to the uae after that point without facings any troubles ?


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

As far as I know you can just leave the country. My sons university told us that there is nothing wrong with it when we called after the visa expired. Maybe you should ask your universities visa department? We haven't tried to enter the UAE again.


----------



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

I went to my university today and they said that I must cancel the visa. I paid the cancellation fee and submitted my passport today and they said it should take about 5 days for the visa to be cancelled. After that, I'll have 28 days to leave the country. 

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------

